

Show HN: Use landing pages to test your product - emoray13
http://quicklytest.it/index.html

======
chrisacky
Hey. Congrats on shipping.. that's more than I have been capable of this year.

Lots of constructive things I want to point out. Don't think I'm bashing on
the idea... (But you did post it as a Show HN so like most hackers I tried and
find out how things work).

\- I successfully created an account without paying. (Contact me through my
email if you want details. You can find it in my profile).

\- You write all of your clients details to disk. I can view them all here.
<http://learnmoreabout.it/> I can also overwrite other peoples tests. (Not
sure if you are aware of this). (Could also be used as a very easy denial of
service vector killing available inodes)

\- Being able to access stuff like this is wrong.
<http://learnmoreabout.it/usr/share/base-passwd/group.master>

\- You have an active RAM disk which is readable through HTTP. I've been able
to download and mount and read from it.

\- You've got an SQL injectable page. (Took a while to find one, but it's
there)

\- You are doing validation that should be done on the server, via the client.
(ie. Checking that the name doesn't contain invalid character.). So this ends
up with people writing to directories they shouldn't. See the file directory
'thisShouldNotBeHere' within your web accessible /usr directory?
<http://learnmoreabout.it/usr/share/mysql-common/>

I've uncovered _way_ more information than I ever should have been able to (it
was almost as fun as the Strip CTF). If you want any advice, I'm always
infront of an email client... (and PHP is my main language)

You are definitely at a very early MVP stage, but already I'm reminded of this
blog post from last week: [http://blog.ryankearney.com/2012/10/never-give-
your-informat...](http://blog.ryankearney.com/2012/10/never-give-your-
information-to-10-minute-old-startups/)

And, in case anyone says I should have followed responsible disclosure, I
prescribe to the same ideals as Silhouette in this comment.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4619657>

~~~
AllTheThings
I think I may have spotted an XSS vulnerability also, but I wasn't sure.

~~~
emoray13
I'd be grateful if you could drop me a quick email to discuss?
questions@quicklytest.it. Thanks again.

------
prodigal_erik
It's dishonest to tell visitors the queue is due to high demand (what message
do they see if demand is low?) and fail to disclose that the service _does not
exist_ and may not even be feasible at the offered price point. This kind of
chaff cast into the marketplace makes it harder for customers and legitimate
service providers to find each other. Market research is fine (with consent)
but it's not a license to deceive the public about what you're doing.

~~~
statictype
I'm curious as to what others think of this.

I've been using the same technique to test a market and have been struggling
to figure out how shady this is. One on hand, it does feel like we're
deceiving people, on the other hand, what we're doing is _actually benficial_
to consumers. If they signed up, that means they want what it is that you're
trying to build and they're letting you know it.

~~~
keesj
Why not just state the product isn't ready yet, but you'll contact them as
soon as it is?

~~~
hayksaakian
You'll lose people that are mildly interested and clicked "buy" out of
impulse.

~~~
ljf
I've heard it put before as the difference between telling a friend / stranger
about a business idea and saying "would you buy it" which will often result in
a non-committal "yeah" to, "great I have a load of them in the car, £5 each,
how many would you like?"

Only the second is a real test of if the idea is valuable and viable. This way
you end with with a 'hot' mailing list. You also can't worry about losing
these early potential clients, if your client pool is really that small then
this is not the way to test. There is a great section on this in the book 4
Hour Work Week.

------
StavrosK
For easy landing pages you own, I wrote a thing:

<https://github.com/skorokithakis/landing-page>

It has email list subscription functionality, just drop two templates in, and
you're done. It uses AppEngine, so it's pretty much free to host, and easily
extensible.

~~~
EwanToo
That's pretty cool, will definitely give that a try

------
jd
Looks cool, but if you ask me a monthly subscription model isn't optimal for
this kind of thing because the churn[1] rate will be so high.

Why do I expect a high churn rate? Well, there are two options. Either the
splash pages created with quicklytest.it get some traffic or they don't. If
they don't get traffic the user will get demotivated and stop. Cancel
subscription. And if the user does drum up attention for his idea? Then he's
going to replace the quicklytest.it page with his own thing. Again, cancel
subscription.

I like the idea, but it will be very tough to make money from it.

[1] Percentage of subscriptions canceled each month

~~~
BryanB55
I think thats a good point. Simply put: for this product to be beneficial to
its users they shouldn't have to use it for a long time. The goal is to find
out quickly whether or not people want to buy your test product. It's not
something you want to pay for long term. Unless maybe it's an agency or
someone that launches multiple products regularly. But I think the people that
fit into this category are pretty limited.

It might not hurt to look into a higher one-time price point or I suppose you
could base expected revenue with the assumption that most people may cancel
after a month or 2.

~~~
emoray13
Hi JD, Bryan,

I have thought this too, however the barrier of a higher price point was too
much to stop people making that initial purchase.

I have done exactly what you have suggested and predicted revenue from a 2
month turnover.

This is no means meant to be 'startup' in the massive growth sense.

I like to build products that are useful for people. If I can earn some beer
money out of it at the end of them month then great.

------
gpjt
Nice. But I was a bit disappointed that when I clicked on the "get started
now" link it didn't take me to a "coming soon, enter your email address to be
first in the queue" form...

~~~
emoray13
Disappointed that it didn't do that?

~~~
gpjt
Yes, it would be beautifully ironic...

------
wrath
I seem to remember a service just like this on HackerNews about 6 months ago.
I search hnsearch.com but couldn't find it, that said there seems to be a ton
of advice on increasing landing page conversion (page 2, 3, etc..)

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=lan...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=landing&start=0)

~~~
highace
Launchrock?

------
naiquevin
Somewhat off topic but out of curiosity, for what genuine technical reasons
would one show "There is a queue" message on the signup page? One would be
very large no. of signups immediately following the launch. Anything else?

I don't subscribe to the idea of landing pages for non existent products but I
feel that if lot of new products start showing such a message when there
aren't many technical reasons to do so, no one is going to believe about the
queue thing anyway. OTOH, people might start using it as a filter instead!

~~~
emoray13
I personally did it for quicklytest.it as I wanted to great each of my new
signups and ask them for feedback straight away.

------
eskimoroll
Interesting. So it's a cheaper and lighter weight version of Unbounce. It
definitely could be of use for super early stage startups.

~~~
emoray13
Hi eskim,

It's not just startups that I'm targeting, but individuals who might have a
couple of cool ideas that want to make that first step and see if they're as
cool as what they thought.

~~~
eskimoroll
So is your value add that you are actively steering traffic to the test sites
(Google Consumer Surveys, Amazon Mechanical Turk, etc.) or simply creating
basic landing pages and relying on the customer to generate his/her own
traffic?

~~~
emoray13
Currently the customer drive their own traffic (via the guides on the
website). Mechanical turk is something I've thought about, but it's not really
an accurate representation of a wide market, so I'm not sure the results would
have much value.

------
billirvine
(1) How can simplistic "landing pages" validate a product idea?

(2) And if you actually do have a good idea, ins't using this more like
"quicklyspill.it"?

Given what chrisacky observed, this is not even close to an "MVP" since it's
not even close to being viable.

~~~
emoray13
Hi Bill,

thank you for the feedback.

1) I believe that a landingpage can validate and 'idea' as you can use it to
gage interest, via the visitor clicking through for information, time spent on
the page, number of times the visitor returns etc.

2) I think it's fairly well documented that ideas on their own don't mean
anything, they have little if no value. It's the execution that counts and if
quicklytest.it is the first step in execution then great! It gets you out of
the door.

------
rasool
Interesting concept. I use <http://www.unbounce.com> . Landing page platform
with a/b test features and integration with lots of third party systems -
mailchimp, kiss metrics, aweber, lots of templates etc

------
kumarski
or just hijack graphics from dribbble.com and use them on a private smore.com
page and send it to customers. takes 15 minutes and is free.

------
emoray13
Additionally - I've added a chat box to the website (olark) if anyone wants to
catch up.

